# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  قصة واقعة الطف بالصور

## نور علي

*الله الرحمن الرحيم


والصلاة السلام على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

أتقدم بأحر التعازي إلى صاحب العصر والزمان وإلى الأمة الإسلامية وإليكم أيها الأعضاء الكرام بشهادة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام

وبهذه المناسبة يطيب لي أن أشارك بهذة المشاركة وهي واقعة الطف مصورة ليسهل لنا التعرف على مصيبة الحسين كيف حدثت والتي أرجو من الله القبول ومنكم الرضا والإستحسان

البداية 

أراد الحسين أن ينشر الدين والصلاح للأمة الأسلامية ...وعمل جاهدا من أجل محاربة الكفر والظالمين ولكن شاء الله ان يستشهد الإمام الحسين من أجل شيعته ومن أجل أن ترتفع راية الدين ...عندما وصلت رسالة للحسين من أهل الكوفة يدعونه فيها أن أقدم علينا ستجدنا جنود لك مجندة ...عندها أمر الحسين أبن عمه مسلم أبن عقيل ...أن يذهب ليتفقد الأمر هناك ...

عندها قبض على مسلم أبن عقيل 

**http://www.ashura.com/paint05.jpg**
**
وقطعوه بالسيوف ورموه من فوق العمارة ....بعد قطع رأسه

وصل الخبر للإمام الحسين وهو قادم من المدينة إلى كربلاء

**http://www.ashura.com/paint02.jpg**
**
استقبله بني أسد في كربلاء 

**http://www.ashura.com/paint01.jpg**
**
عندما حط الرحال ..وصار يوم الواقعة جاء جيش جرار بقيادة اللعين عمر أبن سعد
وهم يجرون ورائهم الذل والهوان يريدون أن يطفئو نور الله بمحاربة أمامهم وأبن إمامهم ...ولكن يأب الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون

جائهم الحسين داعيا فيهم قبل الحرب ..أيها الناس أتعرفون من أنا ...أتحاربوني لقتيل قتلته منكم ...قالو لا يبن رسول الله نحاربك بغضا منا لأبيك ...لأنه قتل آبائنا في الحروب ..قال لهم الحسين إن كنتم لا تخافون الله ولا تخشون المعاد ..فكونو أحرارا في دنياكم ....

**http://www.ashura.com/paint06.jpg**

**

**
**رجع الحسين إلى الخيمة وهو يجهز نفسه وأصحابة للقتال ...وبينما هو كذلك إذا أقبل عليه رجل أسمر اللون (يسمى الحر الرياحي) من جيش ابن سعد يريد أن يبايع الإمام الحسين ويقدم نفسه الرخيصة فداءا لأبي عبد الله ..حيث قد أثر فيه كلامه سلام الله عليه

http://www.ashura.com/paint04.jpg

عندها بدأت الجيوش تقترب من خيام الحسين ...وصهيل الخيول تزعج النساء والأطفال ..وهم يصرخون من الظمأ ...والحسين متحيرا في أمره
وبدأت الحرب بين جيش إبن سعد اللعين وبين أصحاب الحسين واحدا تلو الآخر

http://www.ashura.com/paint15.jpg

ومن أول من خرج للقتال في سبيل الله ورفع راية أبيه الحسين هو علي الأكبر ...والذي لا يعدو من العمر 18 سنة ...حيث استشهد وهو في حضن أبيه ..وقد حمله أبوه إلى الخيم وهناك النساء إستقبلنه وهم في ضجة وعويل

http://www.ashura.com/paint03.jpg


**
*

----------


## نور علي

*تقدم للقتال من جيش الإمام الحسين واحدا تلو الآخر ..وهم يتساقطون شهداء على بوغاء كربلاء ....مضرجين بدمائم الشريفة
وفي الخيمة زينب عليها السلام والأطفال ينادون العطش العطش يا أبا عبد الله
سمع كلامهم أبي الفضل العباس ...طلب من أخية الإمام الحسين الرخصة في أن يذهب إلى ماء الفرات ويجلب للأطفال شربة من الماء ..



أرخصه الحسين .....ذهب الى النهر واتى للأطفال بالماء..ولكنهم تدافعو عليه وأريقت القربة ماءها...خرج للمرة الثانية ..وودع النسوة والأطفال ...وخاض المعركة فرق الأعداء دخل في أوساطهم خرج من أعماقهم قلب الميمنة ميسرة والميسرة ميمنة ..بعدها وصل الى المشرعة غرف غرفة أراد أن يشرب الماء تذكر عطش أخيه رمى الماء من يده ورجع الى المعركة وأستشهد بعد قطع يديه وفضخ راسه بعمود من حديد .
جاءه الإمام الحسين وأنقض عليه كإنقضاض الصقر على فريسته ...وقال كلمته المعهودة الآن أنكسر ظهري..الآن فُلت شوكتي ..الآن شمت بي عدوي ..

**http://www.ashura.com/paint12.jpg**

**عندها ترك العباس بجانب المعركة لما سمع صراخ الأطفال ينادون العطش
رجع إلى الخيام وأخذ ابنه عبد الله الرضيع ..وذهب به إلى القوم طالبا فيه الرحمة والشفقة على أبن الصغير ...لكن لم يجيب داعي الحسين إلا حرملة أبن كاهل ..حيث عاجل الرضيع بسهم من الوريد الى الوريد ..أفتلت بسبب حرارة السهم يدي الرضيع وجذب اباه الحسين بقوة

**http://www.ashura.com/paint10.jpg**
**
عندها رجع الحسين إلى خيمة القتلى والنساء جالسين عندهم وهم يبكون عند ذلك وجد الحسين نفسه وحيدا فريد لا ناصر له ولامعين ....سوى الإمام علي السجاد وبسبب مرضه ...لا يمكنه من الذود عن إمامنا الحسين 
قرر الخروج الى المعركة لكي يجلب الماء إلى الأطفال ...ذهب يقاتلهم ووصل إلى الماء عندما حاو ل أن يملئ القربة صاح صائحا من القوم ، أتلتذ يا حسين وقد هتكت حرمك ، رمى الحسين الماء من يده ، ورجع إلى الخيام ولم يجد شيئاً مما يقولون ، عرف أنها مكيده منهم ...


**
**http://www.ashura.com/paint07.jpg

ودع العيال والنسوة .. الوداع الأخير وتوجه إلى الميدان ...وهو رافع سيفه
ليعلي كلمة الله و راية الحق في وجه الظلم والجور

حارب العدوان جدلهم على بوغاء كربلاء أجهده العطش لم يستطع أن يحارب وقف هنيئة لكي يستريح إذا جاءه حجر من أبي الحتوف واصاب جبهته الشريفة سالت الدماء على وجهه وعلى لحيته . 

رفع الحسين ثيابة لكي يمسح الدماء عن وجهه، بان للقوم بياض صدره ونحره ، عاجلوه بسهم مثلث الرأس ، وقع في قلب الحسين عليه السلام جعل الدم يسيل كالميزاب احس الحسين بغشاوة في عينه اصبح لا يرى حيث أن العطش والحر والهجير والإصابات انهكته وبدأ الحسين يعالج نفسه في إخراج السهم ولكنه لم يستطع أن يخرجه من صدره أخرجه من ظهره ..

عندها أحس الحسين بالتعب فإنحنى على قربوس فرسه وسقط على وجه الأرض لأنه كان مثخنا بالجراحات ...

http://www.ashura.com/paint17.jpg

وجعل ينظر بعينه إلى المعركة وعين الى خيام النساء جاءه القوم من كل جانب هذا يطعنه برمحة وهذا يضربه بسيفه وهذا يرفسه برجله ...

ترك ثلاث ساعات مغشي عليه من الضمأ على بوغاء كربلاء هناك خرجت زينب ووقفت على التل الزينبي منادية ياااااااحسين أن كنت حيا فأدركنا وأن كنت ميتاً فأمرنا وأمرك إلى الله ...
رفع الحسين رأسه .وإذا بشمر بن ذي الجوشن راقيا على صدر الحسين ..يريد أن يحتز رأسه ..قال له الحسين أكشف لي عن لثامك ..فكشف له لثامه ...تبسم الحسين ضاحكا ...وقال صدق جدي رسول الله حين قال يقتلك من هو أشبه بالكلاب .. 
عندها غضب شمر بن ذي الجوشن وقلب الإمام الحسين على وجهه وجعل يهبر أوداج الحسين

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحسينااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااه

إلى أن إحتز رأسه الشريف ورفعه على سهم وقال ليت أشياخي ببدر ينظرون إلي 
وردد أبياته المعهوده ..

أأترك ملك الري والري منيتي        أم أرجع مأثوما بقتل حسيني .

عندها رجع خيل الإمام الحسين الى الخيام وهو يصيح الظليمة الظليمة ..

http://www.ashura.com/paint13.jpg

أستقبلته أم المصائب وتوقع الأطفال أن اباهم الحسين قد جاء لهم بالماء
خرجن من الخيام وإذا بهم يرون سرج الخيل ملويا  والخيل يشخل دما 
عرفن ان الحسين قد قتل

http://www.ashura.com/paint08.jpg

تصارخن واحسيناااااااااااه
بقت جثة الإمام الحسين على بوغاء كربلاء وهي مضرجة بالدماء

http://www.ashura.com/paint18.jpg

بلا غسل ولا غطاء كانت تظلله طيور الفلوات وجثته ممتلئة بالسهام حتى أصبح جسمه كالقنفذ من كثرة السهام .

عند ذلك أصبح الحرم والأطفال من غير حمي ولا ولي سوى الإمام علي السجاد 
وهو مريض لا يقوى على النهوض ...
قام علي السجاد وقال لأخته زينب آتيني بسيفي لأذود عن حرم رسول الله 
منعته زينب من الذهاب وقالت له إذا انت مضيت ، فلن يبقى من ذرية رسول الله أحد، أتريد أن تخلي وجه الأرض منا ، عندها قعد طريح الفراش
هجم القوم على الخيام
وإذا بهم يسمعون صوت صهيل الخيل وصائح يقول أحرقوا بيوت الظالمين

أحرقت الخيام وتفاررن النساء والأطفال في البيداء وأخذو الإمام علي السجاد مقيدا في يده السلاسل والجامعة ( ثقل من حديد ) في رقبته تعلقن به النساء حيث لا كفيل لهم غيره

http://www.ashura.com/paint20.jpg*


*اختكم ,,,, نور علي*

----------


## My tears

السـلام عليـك يا أبا عبدالله بأبـي انـت وأمـي يا حُسيـن ..
لقـد عظمـت الرزيـة وجلـت المصيبـة بـك علينـا وعلـى جميـع أهـل السمـاوات والأرض ..
فلعـن الله أمـة ظلمتــك ..
ولعـن الله أمـة سمعـت بذلـك فرضيـت بـه يـا مـولاي يـا أبـا عبدالله الحُسين .. 

عظـم الله أجورنـا و أجوركـم أجمعيـن ..
ومثــابـه أختي أم علي إن شاء الله .. 
وجزاكِ الباري خيراً في الدنيـا والآخرة .. 
وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك ..

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## ابوعلوي

"عظـم الله أجورنـا و أجوركـم أجمعيـن"

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر للجميع على التعقيب
**`**y**
**(**`**·**.**¸** 
**`**·**.**¸**)** 
**¸**.**·** 
**(**`**·**.**¸** 
**`**·**.**¸**)** 
**¸**.**·**)** 
**(**.**·** 
**×**¨**)**ت**قبلوا* *ت**ح**ي**ا**ت**ي**(**¨**`**×** 
**¸**.**·**¸**.**·**¨**)**(**¨**`**·**.**¸**`**·**.**¸** 
**(**¸**.**·**(****نور علي ****)**`**·**.**¸**)** 
**(**¨**`**·**.**¸**`**·**.**¸**¸**.**·**¸**.**·**¨**)** 
**`**·**.**¸**)*
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على رسول الله وآله الاطهار*
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على رسول الله وآله الاطهار* 
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على رسول الله وآله الاطهار* 
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على رسول الله وآله الاطهار* 
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على رسول الله وآله الاطهار*

----------


## سيناريو

*لمره أخرى ولأن الصور غير ظاهره*
* 

أتقدم بأحر التعازي إلى صاحب العصر والزمان وإلى الأمة الإسلامية وإليكم أيها الأعضاء الكرام بشهادة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام

وبهذه المناسبة يطيب لي أن أشارك بهذة المشاركة وهي واقعة الطف مصورة ليسهل لنا التعرف على مصيبة الحسين كيف حدثت والتي أرجو من الله القبول ومنكم الرضا والإستحسان

البداية 

أراد الحسين أن ينشر الدين والصلاح للأمة الأسلامية ...وعمل جاهدا من أجل محاربة الكفر والظالمين ولكن شاء الله ان يستشهد الإمام الحسين من أجل شيعته ومن أجل أن ترتفع راية الدين ...عندما وصلت رسالة للحسين من أهل الكوفة يدعونه فيها أن أقدم علينا ستجدنا جنود لك مجندة ...عندها أمر الحسين أبن عمه مسلم أبن عقيل ...أن يذهب ليتفقد الأمر هناك ...

عندها قبض على مسلم أبن عقيل 



وقطعوه بالسيوف ورموه من فوق العمارة ....بعد قطع رأسه

وصل الخبر للإمام الحسين وهو قادم من المدينة إلى كربلاء




استقبله بني أسد في كربلاء



عندما حط الرحال ..وصار يوم الواقعة جاء جيش جرار بقيادة اللعين عمر أبن سعد
وهم يجرون ورائهم الذل والهوان يريدون أن يطفئو نور الله بمحاربة أمامهم وأبن إمامهم ...ولكن يأب الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون

جائهم الحسين داعيا فيهم قبل الحرب ..أيها الناس أتعرفون من أنا ...أتحاربوني لقتيل قتلته منكم ...قالو لا يبن رسول الله نحاربك بغضا منا لأبيك ...لأنه قتل آبائنا في الحروب ..قال لهم الحسين إن كنتم لا تخافون الله ولا تخشون المعاد ..فكونو أحرارا في دنياكم ....



رجع الحسين إلى الخيمة وهو يجهز نفسه وأصحابة للقتال ...وبينما هو كذلك إذا أقبل عليه رجل أسمر اللون (يسمى الحر الرياحي) من جيش ابن سعد يريد أن يبايع الإمام الحسين ويقدم نفسه الرخيصة فداءا لأبي عبد الله ..حيث قد أثر فيه كلامه سلام الله عليه



عندها بدأت الجيوش تقترب من خيام الحسين ...وصهيل الخيول تزعج النساء والأطفال ..وهم يصرخون من الظمأ ...والحسين متحيرا في أمره
وبدأت الحرب بين جيش إبن سعد اللعين وبين أصحاب الحسين واحدا تلو الآخر



ومن أول من خرج للقتال في سبيل الله ورفع راية أبيه الحسين هو علي الأكبر ...والذي لا يعدو من العمر 18 سنة ...حيث استشهد وهو في حضن أبيه ..وقد حمله أبوه إلى الخيم وهناك النساء إستقبلنه وهم في ضجة وعويل


تقدم للقتال من جيش الإمام الحسين واحدا تلو الآخر ..وهم يتساقطون شهداء على بوغاء كربلاء ....مضرجين بدمائم الشريفة
وفي الخيمة زينب عليها السلام والأطفال ينادون العطش العطش يا أبا عبد الله
سمع كلامهم أبي الفضل العباس ...طلب من أخية الإمام الحسين الرخصة في أن يذهب إلى ماء الفرات ويجلب للأطفال شربة من الماء ..


أرخصه الحسين .....ذهب الى النهر واتى للأطفال بالماء..ولكنهم تدافعو عليه وأريقت القربة ماءها...خرج للمرة الثانية ..وودع النسوة والأطفال ...وخاض المعركة فرق الأعداء دخل في أوساطهم خرج من أعماقهم قلب الميمنة ميسرة والميسرة ميمنة ..بعدها وصل الى المشرعة غرف غرفة أراد أن يشرب الماء تذكر عطش أخيه رمى الماء من يده ورجع الى المعركة وأستشهد بعد قطع يديه وفضخ راسه بعمود من حديد .
جاءه الإمام الحسين وأنقض عليه كإنقضاض الصقر على فريسته ...وقال كلمته المعهودة الآن أنكسر ظهري..الآن فُلت شوكتي ..الآن شمت بي عدوي ..



عندها ترك العباس بجانب المعركة لما سمع صراخ الأطفال ينادون العطش
رجع إلى الخيام وأخذ ابنه عبد الله الرضيع ..وذهب به إلى القوم طالبا فيه الرحمة والشفقة على أبن الصغير ...لكن لم يجيب داعي الحسين إلا حرملة أبن كاهل ..حيث عاجل الرضيع بسهم من الوريد الى الوريد ..أفتلت بسبب حرارة السهم يدي الرضيع وجذب اباه الحسين بقوة ...............واإماماه .




::يتبع::*

----------


## سيناريو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


عندها رجع الحسين إلى خيمة القتلى والنساء جالسين عندهم وهم يبكون ..



عند ذلك وجد الحسين نفسه وحيدا فريد لا ناصر له ولامعين ....سوى الإمام علي السجاد وبسبب مرضه ...لا يمكنه من الذود عن إمامنا الحسين 
قرر الخروج الى المعركة لكي يجلب الماء إلى الأطفال ...ذهب يقاتلهم ووصل إلى الماء عندما حاو ل أن يملئ القربة صاح صائحا من القوم ...أتلتذ يا حسين وقد هتكت حرمك .....رمى الحسين الماء من يده....ورجع إلى الخيام ولم يجد شيئلا مما يقولون ...عرف أنها مكيده منهم ...


ودع العيال والنسوة .. الوداع الأخير وتوجه إلى الميدان ...وهو رافع سيفه 



ليعلي كلمة الله و راية الحق في وجه الظلم والجور

حارب العدوان ....جدلهم على بوغاء كربلاء ...أجهده العطش ...لم يستطع أن يحارب وقف هنيئة لكي يستريح ...إذا جاءه حجر من أبي الحتوف ..واصاب جبهته الشريفة ...سالت الدماء على وجهه وعلى لحيته ...

رفع الحسين ثيابة لكي يمسح الدماء عن وجهه ..بان للقوم بياض صدره ونحره ...عاجلوه بسهم مثلث الرأس ...وقع في قلب الحسين عليه السلام ...جعل الدم يسيل كالميزاب ....احس الحسين بغشاوة في عينه ...اصبح لايرى حيث أن العطش والحر والهجير والإصابات انهكته وبدأ الحسين يعالج نفسه في إخراج السهم ولكنه لم يستطع أن يخرجه من صدره ...أخرجه من ظهره ..

عنده أحس الحسين بالتعب فإنحنى على قربوس فرسه ..وسقط على وجه الأرض لأنه كان مثخنا بالجراحات ...




وجعل ينظر بعينه إلى المعركة وعين الى خيام النساء ...جاءه القوم من كل جانب هذا يطعنه برمحة وهذا يضربه بسيفه وهذا يرفسه برجله ...

ترك ثلاث ساعات مغشي عليه من الضمأ ....على بوغاء كربلاء ...هناك خرجت زينب ..ووقفت على التل الزينبي ..منادية ياااااااحسين ..أن كنت حيا فأدركنا وأن كنت ميتاً فأمرنا وأمرك إلى الله ...
رفع الحسين رأسه .وإذا بشمر بن ذي الجوشن راقيا على صدر الحسين ..يريد أن يحتز رأسه ..قال له الحسين أكشف لي عن لثامك ..فكشف له لثامه ...تبسم الحسين ضاحكا ...وقال صدق جدي رسول الله حين قال يقتلك من هو أشبه بالكلاب والخنازير .. 
عندها غضب شمر بن ذي الجوشن وقلب الإمام الحسين على وجهه وجعل يهبر أوداج الحسين

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحسينااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااه

إلى أن إحتز رأسه الشريف ...ورفعه على سهم ...وقال ليت أشياخي ببدر ينظرون إلي ...
وردد أبياته المعهوده ..

أأترك ملك الري والري منيتي .................أم أرجع مأثوما بقتل حسيني .

عندها رجع خيل الإمام الحسين الى الخيام وهو يصيح الظليمة الظليمة ..



::يتبع::


::يتبع::

----------


## سيناريو

أستقبلته أم المصائب ...وتوقع الأطفال أن اباهم الحسين قد جاء لهم بالماء
خرجن من الخيام وإذا بهم يرون سرج الخيل ملويا ... والخيل يشخل دما 
عرفن ان الحسين قد قتل






تصارخن واحسيناااااااااااه



بقت جثة الإمام الحسين على بوغاء كربلاء وهي مضرجة بالدماء 



بلا غسل ولا غطاء ..كانت تظلله طيور الفلوات ..وجثته ممتلئة بالسهام حتى أصبح جسمه كالقنفذ من كثرة السهام .


عند ذلك أصبح الحرم والأطفال من غير حمي ولا ولي سوى الإمام علي السجاد 
وهو مريض لا يقوى على النهوض ...
قام علي السجاد وقال لأخته زينب آتيني بسيفي لأذود عن حرم رسول الله 
منعته زينب من الذهاب وقالت له إذا انت مضيت ..فلن يبقى من ذرية رسول الله أحد..أتريد أن تخلي وجه الأرض منا .. عندها قعد طريح الفراش
هجم القوم على الخيام
وإذا بهم يسمعون صوت صهيل الخيل ..وصائح يقول أحرقوا بيوت الظالمين



أحرقت الخيام وتفاررن النساء والأطفال ...في البيداء ...وأخذو الإمام علي السجاد مقيدا في يده السلاسل والجامعة ( ثقل من حديد ) في رقبته ...تعلقن به النساء ...حيث لا كفيل لهم غيره



وأقتادو النساء والأطفال إلى الشام حاسرات على نياق عجّف ..



وبهذا أصبح الإسلام ينعى فقدان شهداء كربلاء ...حيث بشهادتهم قد أعلو راية الدين ووقفو في وجه الظلم وعلمونا كيف نواجه الظلم ولو بتقديم النفس ...
علمونا كيف نكون أحرار في دنيانا ...


إلى الله المشتكى من أمة قتلت إبن بنت نبيها ....!!!!!


اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم آل البيت وآخر تابع لهم ..



السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى أولد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين وعلى الروح التي حلت بفنائك عليك مني سلام الله ابدا مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار .. 




تحياتي
 منقول

----------


## أبو سلطان

*شكرا لك أختي نور علي*

*و جعله الله لكِ ذخرا في ميزان أعمالك في يوم القيامة*

*تحياتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد والعن اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين .

سيناريو 
شكرا لك اخية على الطرح ..
والشكر موصول للاخت نور علي .
 مأجورين .

----------


## sora

يسلمووووو على الطرح 

ماجووربين

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يااااااااااااا حسين 

لبيك يا حسين

عظم الله لك الأجر يا سيدي ويا مولاي .. 

عجل الله لك الفرج يا سيدي 

الله يعطيكم ألف عافية . . مع العلم أن الصور لم تظهر 

ألف تحية

----------


## ابو طارق

*في ميزان اعمالك* 
*وجزاك الله  كل الخير* 

*تحديث  رائع  لموضوع اروع* 

*الف الف الف شكر لكي ابنتي* 

*سيناريو* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

